# Blue Delta Guppies



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

These are my Blue Delta Guppies. I have these 4 housed with 3 ADF's in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Those are nice  I haven't seen those around here! I've seen deltas, HM guppies, and lyre-tail.... Just not that cool coloring


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh how pretty!!!


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah I was looking for some fish the other day at the LFS for my 10 gallon frog tank. He has a local breeder that breeds specifically this variety and coloring. I loved the look of that male with the blue in his tail. The best part is I got the little girl for free lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I saw one like that st the store today!!!


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Just out of curiosity which store?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

self-run business, in Alberta  He (the blue tailed guppy) was chilling out with four other types of pretty guppies (including an endler) in a 5 gallon "chi" thing.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

a 5 gallon chi? I like those but never wanted to give them a try *has seen suspicious reviews*

Beautiful guppy!


----------

